# 69 Convertible top tack strips



## jrs 427 (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone have info on where to purchase the rear bow and front bow tack strip ? I have found 1/8" plastic strips, rubber strips... nothing like what was in the channel origionally. I believe it to be 5/8" wide by 1/2" high. My metal surfaces are fine... just need the filler strip. Thanks


----------



## OldGTO (Dec 15, 2020)

Order 5/16 x 1/2 off of Ebay. You will need 2 of them lay them on edge together in the channel. They will fit snug.


----------

